# Showoff your Fluval Chi!



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Mines a bit of a jungle. I used it more as a breeding tank for small fish. May turn info a shrimp tank pretty quick


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice Chi shift!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. My diy led on top made a huge difference for the


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is mine bought two months ago for $10 started the dry start last night


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

Has anyone attempted taking the logo off the front


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd assume you can just take a razor to it if you really want to remove the logo.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Now I'm thinking of rescaping mine and turning it I to a CBS tank. Keep the Inspiration pics coming


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Cloudy due to w/c and no cap on the soil. The sticker came right off...


----------



## gorillakev (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

These all look amazing! Now I'm going to have to get one! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomciu (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## Geoduck (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice looking Chi Tomciu! How long has your tank been setup? Any mods to the filter or lighting?


tomciu said:


> Here's mine.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I gave mine a good thinning when I added some baby shrimp and stole some a plants for another tank


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

mine is finally starting to grow in still probably another 3 or 4 weeks until i fill it though


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I just gave mine a re-scape


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

heres an old pic. its a bit foggy... but im in da middle of drying it off and starting over. i upgraded to a 9w light.. and a azoo hob...









i should have taken a new picture before tearing the tank down...


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

Hey shift, can you give us an update on your tanks? Your fluval chi is what I'm interested in. What light are you using? Also how is the growth on the bottom of your tank? Any luck w the shrimp breeding?


----------



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

Cant wait to flood!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cuban_B (Apr 2, 2012)

First post I thnk...

Here's my Chi I got from my old fish murdering roommate for $30 with the filter, the heater, and a light.


----------



## atomb (Apr 6, 2013)

Cuban B i like the substrate is that flourite regular?


----------



## Cuban_B (Apr 2, 2012)

It's flora max. It's alright, not that great to plant in. It feels kind of like crumbled up lava rock. I have it in a nano paludarium capped with sand. Works pretty well there too.


----------



## BittyB (Jul 6, 2013)

I noticed that a ton of people took off the filter and light that came with, I really like the look as in the shape, but don't know if just the tank alone is worth the price? I assume probably best to scour for a used one and put better lights in from there.


----------



## TehDopeness (Jun 26, 2013)

BittyB said:


> I noticed that a ton of people took off the filter and light that came with, I really like the look as in the shape, but don't know if just the tank alone is worth the price? I assume probably best to scour for a used one and put better lights in from there.


I bought my Chi of Craigslist for 20 bucks and removed all the filter and light crap. Looks much better now.


----------



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

20 bucks is a killer deal...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charliearkem (Jun 22, 2013)

Very basic tank set up for my girlfriend. Anubias nana and her halfmoon betta she named Jack Sparrow.


----------



## TehDopeness (Jun 26, 2013)

jjt said:


> 20 bucks is a killer deal...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Gotta love Craigslist!


----------



## charliearkem (Jun 22, 2013)

Shift, what kind of light are you using for your Fluval Chi?


----------



## Worm (Jun 11, 2013)

Just planted this yesterday waiting to get other plants maybe driftwood


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks great :] Keep them coming guys!


----------



## Worm (Jun 11, 2013)

Added a piece of wood


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

This is what it looked like setup, now it sits in the bottom of a cabinet. Worst filter made.. Thought about doing something with it.. Just don't know what. Maybe a shrimp tank.. Who knows. Would like to punch my wife for buying it in the first place. Haha

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

Worm said:


> Added a piece of wood


 Hey neighbor! We are right across the freeway and have a lot of planted tank get togethers. Swap plants and fish, hardscape, and whatever. Just set up a newly modded Chi and will get some pics up soon...


----------



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

Flooded yesterday and still a little messy with trimmed plants floating around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bevsies (May 22, 2016)

@shift, so this reply is coming in 3 years later, but what kind of lights do you use on your Chi? I just bought a 6.6 gallon Chi and can't find a light small enough.


----------

